# Free standing storage rack as shelf?



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey all,

I want to Lowes today (even though I hate box stores - but the independant retailers were all closed so, I bit the bullet- anyway). I was going to price the lumber for building a stand for my new 75 gallon aquarium, but I saw they had some Free-standing storage racks (see link below) for around $60, my thought was, removing all but the bottom two shelves, (the rack itself is in three pieces, with the shelves adjustable) and adjusting the top shelf to 30" above the ground, the bottom shelf to ground level. It's basically a metal frame with MDF as a shelf, it's rated to hold 1500 pounds PER SHELF, would that be a sufficient tank stand? My only concern would be the lack of a center brace, but since the edges of the MDF will be clamped to the frame (which extend 3/4" out underneath the MDF) by the weight of the tank, will I need center braces?

Thanks all,

John

(P.S. ANY suggestions for an inexpensive stand would be welcome!)

Edit: Or what about replacing the MDF shelf with thick plywood?


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

http://www.lowes.com/pd_101933-1281-CR4 ... -_-31108_2

Here's the link, for some reason it didn't copy before.


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I use a free standing chrome wire shelving unit to hold my fry tanks and holding tanks. I don't have anything as heavy as a 75g on it, so I can't say if it would work for you, but its working great for my tanks.

I personally would feel comfortable putting a 75g on the stand you linked. Your tank is well under the weight limit of the shelving, so I wouldn't worry too much about that. Although you should consider what type of floor you are putting it on, because I imagine those legs could really do some damage with that kind of weight on a wood floor.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Tokyo,

It's a carpeted floor, but I am going to have to figure something out to keep it from slicing through the carpet.

My only other question is, I have heard that if there is not even support of the tank, it has a tendency to bow, and therefore possibly leak or crack. Do I need to provide any type of support in the middle of the shelf? As stated the shelves are MDF, is that strong enough wood to prevent any sagging?

Thanks,

John


----------



## tokyo (Jan 19, 2010)

I can't really answer that, as I don't have enough experience with MDF. I'm sure someone here will be ab;e give you a good answer.

Personally, I wouldn't worry about sagging at all since the shelves are the same depth as the tank. So your tank's weight isn't going to be help by the MDF, its going to be held by steel supports. Although, I would still be careful not to allow to much water to spill over onto the MDF.

Also, if your going to be removing the top shelf and only using one shelf in the center and one at the bottom you may consider cutting down the vertical supports. No reason to have those things sticking up in the air around your tank.

Since its a carpeted floor you could try putting some boards under the legs. Maybe a 2x6 stretching across the front and another across the back. Just a thought.


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks!

Cutting the supports won't be necessary, it separates in a couple of places so the shelf will sit 30" off the ground which is coincidentally, the highest point on the bottom support rack. (It seperates to it can be configured as a work bench somehow).

-John


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

I picked up the rack today and set it up, what I ended up doing was flipping the braces and beams where the tank is going so that the lip is on the bottom not the top, and since it's a 5 shelf unit, and I'm only using 2 shelves, well I had a total of 4 pieces of particleboard (oh yeah, reason number bajillion why I hate Lowes and will continue to shop my local Ace from now on, the display had nice, thick MDF, the one in the box? chincy, cheap, thin particleboard.) anyway, I stacked them all up to fill the gap, so it should have added lots of compression strength, I will fill the aquarium later to see how it holds.

(P.S., at Ace, I always get help, after being in lowes 30 minutes I finally FOUND someone to help me, who after 5 minutes looked at his watch, informed me it was time for him to go home, and left without even answering my question, which was simply "What's the warranty on this thing" [Which should have been a red flag right there, I almost feel like hauliing this thing back to ask for the MDF one as advertised, and seeing what response I get] /endrant)


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Filled the aquarium, it made me nervous as it creaked and settled but after about 30 gallons that stopped (and everything was locked "tight" in place), it held 75 gallons like a champ, was strong and sturdy, and I have WAY more shelf space than ANY aquarium stand, I think later I might actually skin the rack with plywood and make a faux aquarium stand, maybe even put doors on it, nobody will ever know! :lol:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

:thumb: Good luck John is all I'll say!!! lol


----------



## John27 (Jun 6, 2010)

Well, an LFS I just recently went to used a very similar rack to hold several 55's, and they didn't reinforce theirs like mine so, I think it'll be good!


----------

